# Solved: Facebook Connection Issues



## Jx1492 (Jul 10, 2012)

Like said in the title; it is close to impossible for me to connect to Facebook! I don't want any miss understanding I can occasionally connect, I want to stress the word "occasionally" because I've been trying for the past few months non-stop (when I say non-stop I mean for an hour or so until I give up) and when I do connect, which is about 1/10,000 attempts, it runs rather slow, like its struggling to stay connected, I've noticed a pattern that its somewhat easier ( I don't know if its just random statistical luck) to connect after 0:00 GMT.

Anyway, I've done the usual stuff like checked if I could connect using other web browsers ( I'm using Google chrome but I checked using Firefox and internet explorer) I couldn't connect on any of them and the problem is only with Facebook and my computer specifically. Other computers in the same house, and also my iPod, can connect to Facebook just fine. Also I've tried un-installing and re-installing Google chrome with no luck, I've looked up other solutions with no success such as going on internet explorer > internet options> connections > Lan settings and making sure some box in un-ticked. with no luck. I've even tried going on CMD and pinging Facebook and I'm losing no packets with a Min ping of 97ms and a Max ping of 98ms.

I've tried scanning for a virus with no success finding any, and I've even tried converting to religion and praying to god that my computer miraculously fixes, borrowed some holy water from the local church, and splashed the monitor with it; I've sang to it, and cooked it pop tarts (which may have made the matters worse).

Anyway!

Computer specs: (despite the fact I doubt it has anything to do with solving anything)

Manufacturer: Advent

Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-2600 CPU @ 3.4GHz 3.4GHz

Installed memory (RAM): 8.00GB

system type: 64-bit OS

OS: Windows 7

Here is also a tracert from CMD

Tracing route to facebook.com [69.171.242.11]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

1 68 ms 99 ms 99 ms BThomehub.home [192.168.1.254]
2 8 ms 8 ms 7 ms 217.32.142.192
3 9 ms 9 ms 9 ms 217.32.142.222
4 17 ms 18 ms 17 ms 212.140.206.194
5 18 ms 16 ms 17 ms 31.55.165.33
6 17 ms 17 ms 17 ms 31.55.165.107
7 17 ms 17 ms 17 ms 109.159.250.110
8 32 ms 35 ms 35 ms core2-te0-13-0-0.ilford.ukcore.bt.net [109.159.2
50.11]
9 24 ms 24 ms 24 ms 62.6.200.199
10 25 ms 25 ms 24 ms 195.99.126.54
11 98 ms 98 ms 98 ms ae18.bb02.iad2.tfbnw.net [74.119.79.202]
12 98 ms 98 ms 98 ms ae3.dr02.ash3.tfbnw.net [74.119.79.137]
13 103 ms 103 ms 104 ms po1022.csw02b.ash3.tfbnw.net [74.119.79.183]
14 98 ms 97 ms 97 ms www-10-02-ash3.facebook.com [69.171.242.11]

Trace complete.

Oh, and quick side note I forgot to mention! I tried connecting without my firewalls up, and switched to a different brand of pop tarts! No luck =,[.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Try refreshing your DNS resolver cache by following these steps:

Press the Windows key + R to open a Run box.

Type *cmd /k ipconfig /flushdns*

Press Enter.

If no luck,

Click Start > Programs > Accessories > right-click on *Command Prompt*, select "Run as Administrator" to open a command prompt.

In the Command Prompt, type in the *bold* text, one command after the other, pressing Enter between each one of them:

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reset IPv4 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults: *netsh int ipv4 reset reset.log*

Reset IPv6 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults: *netsh int ipv6 reset reset.log*

Restart the computer.


----------



## Jx1492 (Jul 10, 2012)

Still no luck, if it helps when Facebook doesn't load I get this web page error:

"This web page is not available

Google Chrome could not load the web page because www.facebook.com took too long to respond. The website may be down or you may be experiencing issues with your Internet connection.
Here are some suggestions:

Reload this web page later.

Check your Internet connection. Reboot any routers, modems or other network devices that you may be using.
Add Google Chrome as a permitted programme in your firewall or antivirus software's settings. If it is already a permitted programme, try deleting it from the list of permitted programmes and adding it again.

If you use a proxy server, check your proxy settings or contact your network administrator to make sure that the proxy server is working. If you don't believe you should be using a proxy server, adjust your proxy settings: Go to the spanner menu > Settings > + Show advanced settings > Change proxy settings... > LAN Settings and deselect the "Use a proxy server for your LAN" checkbox.

Error 7 (net::ERR_TIMED_OUT): The operation timed out."

And I've went though all the steps stated in the error message as well, still no luck. =P


----------



## Mart70 (Jul 11, 2012)

Hi everyone,
my 1st post here, i just registered cause i wanted to reply to this thread here as i have the exact same problem with facebook using google chrome on my pc and it does the same with firefox and ie8, i tried everything that i could think of or that was suggested on the chrome forum and others and still no luck, sometimes it works and sometimes not, i keep getting that "Error 7 (net::ERR_TIMED_OUT): The operation timed out" and it's been like that for about 2 weeks now, weirdly enough, it works fine on my laptop, was thinking it might be my pc but all scan have passed the tests and i always keep everything up to date, i use malware bytes, spybot search & destroy, AVG anti-virus, then i thought it might be a facebook server glitch i don't know but i'm hoping it will resolves soon or maybe this thread or others will provide a solution, anyway, keeping my fingers crossed on this one...
thx for your help...


----------



## Mart70 (Jul 11, 2012)

okay so i may have found a solution, first of all i'd like to say sorry for double posting, not sure if it's a no no on this forum but i know it is on some others, anyway, in my previous post i mentioned thinking it was a sever problem, well it turns out it might well be so i googled how can i change my sever? and had a bunch of options, i saw something about the dns sever and remembered about the clean dns cache and all that mentioned in many forum posts including this one, so i thought, why not do some changes into the dns settings itself, and so i googled again "how do i change dns settings in windows 7" to be more precise and found a solution that finally worked for me, so here it is:.. http://www.sevenforums.com/tutorials/15037-dns-addressing-how-change-windows-7-a.html , you can ignore the introduction and go directly to "Here's How:" just bellow and follow the simple steps.
hope this works for you as well, please let me know...
take care and have fun...

edit:.. bad news!!. it's gone to hell again, so i'm not sure if it worked because of what i did or if it's just a coincidence, this is gonna give me nightmares if i can't get it fixed for good and soon, i really hate stuffs that don't work, usually when something don't work i fix it to my satisfaction or i throw it away, unfortunately, i can't throw this one away and that's what aggravates me the most, hopefully someone will find and post a solution here or facebook will get their stuff together and fix it but until then, it's like arrrgg!...
i still keep positive and hope for the best... peace


----------



## killercy (Jul 12, 2012)

I have the same problem as the first post with exactly the same details. Should I start a new post? My pc is on a network but all other pcs can access facebook just fine. I have tried all of the above without any luck. I am using Eset as antivirus and the standard windows firewall. My problem also started about 2 weeks ago.

Thank you in advance for your efforts.

UPDATE: Just wondering if it has something to do with Facebook launching IPv6


----------



## haryl87 (Apr 27, 2012)

I'm going to get you all to do something you have done already. 
*windows key +R, in the box type "CMD"
*a black screen will appear, type "ping facebook.com" and once that populates type " ping 66.220.149.11"
*Also on the same box type "ipconfig/all"
*I need all of this info to be posted on the site to further assist.
*To copy the info form the box, you will see a small c in the top left hand corner of the box. Click it and then you will see edit, then click select all. Once the page is highlighted press the right mouse button and it will be copied.


----------



## killercy (Jul 12, 2012)

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7601]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\user>ping facebook.com

Pinging facebook.com [69.171.242.11] with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 69.171.242.11: bytes=32 time=168ms TTL=242
Reply from 69.171.242.11: bytes=32 time=168ms TTL=242
Reply from 69.171.242.11: bytes=32 time=169ms TTL=242
Reply from 69.171.242.11: bytes=32 time=168ms TTL=242

Ping statistics for 69.171.242.11:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 168ms, Maximum = 169ms, Average = 168ms

C:\Users\user>ping 66.220.149.11

Pinging 66.220.149.11 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 66.220.149.11: bytes=32 time=246ms TTL=240
Reply from 66.220.149.11: bytes=32 time=245ms TTL=240
Reply from 66.220.149.11: bytes=32 time=245ms TTL=240
Reply from 66.220.149.11: bytes=32 time=246ms TTL=240

Ping statistics for 66.220.149.11:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 245ms, Maximum = 246ms, Average = 245ms

C:\Users\user>ipconfig/all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : PC3
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 2:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-30-18-A1-F8-13
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::542e:de6a:6f77:dbbf%13(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.102(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : 13 July 2012 08:27:44
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : 13 July 2012 10:27:44
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 285224984
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-14-C2-79-CC-00-30-18-A1-F6-A4

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.{A17D400C-751F-4BFC-A919-CB82075EF927}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 9:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:4137:9e76:30bf:3b39:3f57:ff99(Pref
erred)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::30bf:3b39:3f57:ff99%12(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled


----------



## Mart70 (Jul 11, 2012)

okay so i just did what you asked and you'll see that my system is in french, everything is in the same order so i don't think you'll need a translation, i'm french Canadian and when i bought this pc, it wasn't just for me and not everyone is bilingual in my family so i had to get the french version of windows, alright so here it is:..

Microsoft Windows [version 6.1.7601]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. Tous droits réservés.

C:\Users\Utilisateur>ping facebook.com

Envoi d'une requête 'ping' sur facebook.com [66.220.149.11] avec 32 octets de do
nnées*:
Réponse de 66.220.149.11*: octets=32 temps=101 ms TTL=244
Réponse de 66.220.149.11*: octets=32 temps=101 ms TTL=244
Réponse de 66.220.149.11*: octets=32 temps=100 ms TTL=244
Réponse de 66.220.149.11*: octets=32 temps=100 ms TTL=244

Statistiques Ping pour 66.220.149.11:
Paquets*: envoyés = 4, reçus = 4, perdus = 0 (perte 0%),
Durée approximative des boucles en millisecondes :
Minimum = 100ms, Maximum = 101ms, Moyenne = 100ms

C:\Users\Utilisateur>ping 66.220.149.11

Envoi d'une requête 'Ping' 66.220.149.11 avec 32 octets de données*:
Réponse de 66.220.149.11*: octets=32 temps=100 ms TTL=244
Réponse de 66.220.149.11*: octets=32 temps=101 ms TTL=244
Réponse de 66.220.149.11*: octets=32 temps=100 ms TTL=244
Réponse de 66.220.149.11*: octets=32 temps=102 ms TTL=244

Statistiques Ping pour 66.220.149.11:
Paquets*: envoyés = 4, reçus = 4, perdus = 0 (perte 0%),
Durée approximative des boucles en millisecondes :
Minimum = 100ms, Maximum = 102ms, Moyenne = 100ms

C:\Users\Utilisateur>ipconfig/all

Configuration IP de Windows

Nom de l'hôte . . . . . . . . . . : HSI
Suffixe DNS principal . . . . . . :
Type de noeud. . . . . . . . . . : Hybride
Routage IP activé . . . . . . . . : Non
Proxy WINS activé . . . . . . . . : Non
Liste de recherche du suffixe DNS.: Adam

Carte Ethernet Connexion au réseau local :

Suffixe DNS propre à la connexion. . . : Adam
Description. . . . . . . . . . . . . . : Atheros AR8121/AR8113/AR8114 PCI-E E
thernet Controller
Adresse physique . . . . . . . . . . . : 00-26-18-83-DD-26
DHCP activé. . . . . . . . . . . . . . : Oui
Configuration automatique activée. . . : Oui
Adresse IPv6 de liaison locale. . . . .: fe80::7c8e:9675:151b:5238%10(préféré
)
Adresse IPv4. . . . . . . . . . . . . .: 192.168.2.2(préféré)
Masque de sous-réseau. . . .*. . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Bail obtenu. . . . . . . . .*. . . . . : vendredi 13 juillet 2012 15:06:21
Bail expirant. . . . . . . . .*. . . . : lundi 19 août 2148 23:23:57
Passerelle par défaut. . . .*. . . . . : 192.168.2.1
Serveur DHCP . . . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
IAID DHCPv6 . . . . . . . . . . . : 234890776
DUID de client DHCPv6. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-17-1A-01-76-00-26-18-83-DD
-26
Serveurs DNS. . . . . . . . . . . . . : 208.67.222.222
208.67.220.220
NetBIOS sur Tcpip. . . . . . . . . . . : Activé

Carte Tunnel isatap.Adam :

Statut du média. . . . . . . . . . . . : Média déconnecté
Suffixe DNS propre à la connexion. . . :
Description. . . . . . . . . . . . . . : Carte Microsoft ISATAP
Adresse physique . . . . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP activé. . . . . . . . . . . . . . : Non
Configuration automatique activée. . . : Oui

Carte Tunnel Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface :

Statut du média. . . . . . . . . . . . : Média déconnecté
Suffixe DNS propre à la connexion. . . :
Description. . . . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Adresse physique . . . . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP activé. . . . . . . . . . . . . . : Non
Configuration automatique activée. . . : Oui

C:\Users\Utilisateur>

wish i knew how to use a spoiler on this forum, i looked and found nothing, tried to use a method from a different forum and it was all blacked out.. anyway, can't wait to here from you, thanks very much...


----------



## Jx1492 (Jul 10, 2012)

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7601]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\----->ping facebook.com

Pinging facebook.com [69.171.229.11] with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 69.171.229.11: bytes=32 time=162ms TTL=241
Reply from 69.171.229.11: bytes=32 time=161ms TTL=241
Reply from 69.171.229.11: bytes=32 time=161ms TTL=241
Reply from 69.171.229.11: bytes=32 time=161ms TTL=241

Ping statistics for 69.171.229.11:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 161ms, Maximum = 162ms, Average = 161ms

C:\Users\----->ping 66.220.149.11

Pinging 66.220.149.11 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 66.220.149.11: bytes=32 time=163ms TTL=241
Reply from 66.220.149.11: bytes=32 time=162ms TTL=241
Reply from 66.220.149.11: bytes=32 time=162ms TTL=241
Reply from 66.220.149.11: bytes=32 time=163ms TTL=241

Ping statistics for 66.220.149.11:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 162ms, Maximum = 163ms, Average = 162ms

C:\Users\------>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : 
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : home

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : home
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : D0-27-88-7C-BA-7F
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::e08b:f2ae:8d5b:c091%11(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.68(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : 13 July 2012 10:47:39
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : 14 July 2012 21:31:57
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.254
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.254
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 248522632
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-15-9F-B9-C4-D0-27-88-7C-BA-7F

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.254
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter Hamachi:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Hamachi Network Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 7A-79-05-7A-18-4F
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2620:9b::57a:184f(Preferred)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::81e1:56da:eac:c844%14(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 5.122.24.79(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.0.0.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : 13 July 2012 10:47:38
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : 13 July 2013 21:32:02
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 5.0.0.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 326793532
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-15-9F-B9-C4-D0-27-88-7C-BA-7F

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.home:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : home
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{95B29F6A-B792-4FE1-8C87-789A665FCEE1}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes


----------



## Cat_of_Ulthar (Jul 16, 2012)

I have the same issue. I can't connect in any of my browsers; I've pinged but get pretty much the same results as the people posting above.


----------



## zorgan (Aug 3, 2007)

I also have had this problem last three days no idea what has happened, my mrs laptop (going through the same router) connects instantly, for some reason my own system does not.

Facebook ping is perfect, says page cannot be displayed on all web browsers? or just hangs........one time I did connect but it was like the data trickled for a while then stopped once i tried to click on anything.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

All of you are doing each other a huge disservice by posting "me too" in this same thread. There are millions of people every day who can't connect to Facebook. They don't all have exactly the same problem.

One person. One thread. That's the way this works.


----------



## Cat_of_Ulthar (Jul 16, 2012)

Okay, sorry, I just didn't want to clutter up the forums. I'll start a new thread.


----------



## zorgan (Aug 3, 2007)

Apologies also DoubleHelix. I just thought I may have some similar issue.


----------



## Jx1492 (Jul 10, 2012)

In fact, DoubleHelix, I don't see what they are doing a disservice by posting "me too"? If anything they are helping? If nobody posts this thread will fade away into nothing. Also its not a simple case of oh, I can't connect this one time. I'm speaking months, and there is a lot more behind it than simply not connecting, if you do read the thread, if people say they have the same problem with the same "symptoms" as my computer then there must be some way to resolve it? I posted here for an answer to my problem, even if it isn't going to solve my problem, I would rather know what is going on than sitting in the dark. Anyway, thanks for your input, and I do agree with you in one aspect of what you said, if people read though everything, do everything that is said in this thread and they still have the same issues then let us know, otherwise you don't have the same problem as my/our computers and you are hindering our progress to an answer by commenting.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

You can bump your thread after 24 hours if no one responds.

Obviously there's no problem with Facebook's website otherwise no one would be able to connect.

If you haven't been able to connect to your account in months from just your one single computer, then it's likely a malware issue. If you can't connect to your account from *any* computer, then it's a problem with your account, and we can't do anything about that.


----------



## Jx1492 (Jul 10, 2012)

Thank you! Now that's constructive, I'll scan, again, for malware just to be sure and double check I can connect fine on other computers. Also I never knew you could bump threads, thanks for letting me know =D.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

You should be able to reach Facebook through a proxy server easily.

As a test, try reaching Facebook through a Web proxy (note that's different from a proxy server and you'll probably not be able to login):

http://anonymouse.org/anonwww.html

I know this isn't really a solution. It's a test. We'll probably need to work with your connection settings.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Another thing to try next time you manage to login to Facebook:

Try *Disabling Facebook Secure Browsing (HTTPS)*.


----------



## justgladtobeme (Jul 18, 2012)

I wasn't going to post here on the premise that I might get yelled at for reporting a "similar problem" on one thread... but the symptoms are eerily similar. For the past two weeks (even the timing is the same), I have been 95% unable to connect to Facebook regardless of browser, but only on this computer:
*OS*: Windows 7 64-bit
*Browser*: Primarily Google Chrome, although none work consistently.
*Processor*: Intel i5-2550K

When I attempt to connect to facebook.com through either http or https, it says "waiting for www.facebook.com" and eventually times out.

I have cleared the browser cache, reinstalled it vanilla (no addons), and cleared my DNS cache.

This is a new computer (4 months old), without any malware; I run a tight ship.


----------



## dividerman (Jul 18, 2012)

Hi guys, I too have suffered from this problem. I've even formatted and reinstalled windows to no avail.

Could it be a hardware issue? I think so.

I updated my network adapter driver (Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller), and the problem thus far appears to be resolved.

See if it works for you and report back


----------



## justgladtobeme (Jul 18, 2012)

dividerman said:


> Hi guys, I too have suffered from this problem. I've even formatted and reinstalled windows to no avail.
> 
> Could it be a hardware issue? I think so.
> 
> ...


I have the same network adapter, however... when I go to it in device manager and select "update device drivers" it says it's up to date. The driver date is 5/6/11.

*Update: I was able to update the drivers from the Realtek website and so far, the issue has been resolved. I will update over the next 24 hours. This seems like a plausible fix.
40 minute mark + 2 hr mark: Still no problems; I refreshed the page numerous times and opened multiple instances. It usually would have an issue by now.*


----------



## dividerman (Jul 18, 2012)

justgladtobeme said:


> I have the same network adapter, however... when I go to it in device manager and select "update device drivers" it says it's up to date. The driver date is 5/6/11.
> 
> *Update: I was able to update the drivers from the Realtek website and so far, the issue has been resolved. I will update over the next 24 hours. This seems like a plausible fix.
> 40 minute mark: Still no problems; I refreshed the page numerous times and opened multiple instances. It usually would have an issue by now.*


Really hope this to be the case and a workable solution for all.


----------



## Cat_of_Ulthar (Jul 16, 2012)

I have the same network adapter, and going to the website and downloading the new driver worked for me too! Thanks dividerman


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Cat_of_Ulthar said:


> I have the same network adapter, and going to the website and downloading the new driver worked for me too! Thanks dividerman


That's good to know. :up:


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Seems incredibly unlikely that a network hardware or driver problem prevented *only* Facebook.com from loading and that every other website in the world came up just fine.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

DoubleHelix said:


> Seems incredibly unlikely that a network hardware or driver problem prevented *only* Facebook.com from loading and that every other website in the world came up just fine.


Well, that's just the thing. Everybody says *ALL* other websites are loading perfectly. Did they really try them all... 

My guess is that Facebook isn't the only one, and a driver update might have indeed helped. However, you'll find that most (if not all) users not able to connect to one particular website are behind a router. I don't use a router and I've never had this kind of problem.


----------



## zorgan (Aug 3, 2007)

Just to report back on my issue, I tried it today and it worked, I done a reinstall and everything and really still didnt work yesterday but today works perfect? STRANGE issues, one thing I did change was my motherboard / cpu / ram / i7 2600k etc a few days ago, I do wonder if it is a specific issue with the a realtek driver?

oh and by the way, my facebook is running perfect now, I did end up calling the Virgin Media engineer who came out today, he said after logging into 192.168.100.1 the power levels were out for upstream and downstream which was corrected today, he said this may be causing issues with connectivity. the upstream and downsteam for virgin media cable internet should be

downstream power between -3 and +7dB
upstream power should be below 54dB

I would definetly recommend re-installing network adapter though as a first port of call.

hope everyone else manages to get sorted

Piriform Speccy software gives me this information for my network adapter

Network
You are connected to the internet
Connected through	Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller
IP Address	192.168.0.111
Subnet mask	255.255.255.0
Gateway server	192.168.0.1
Preferred DNS server	192.168.0.1
DHCP	Enabled
DHCP server	192.168.0.1
External IP Address	92.***.*.*** (censored)
Adapter Type	Ethernet
NetBIOS over TCP/IP	Enabled via DHCP
NETBIOS Node Type	Hybrid node
Link Speed	119 kbps
Computer Name
NetBIOS Name	STUDIO-PC
DNS Name	Studio-PC
Domain Name	Studio-PC
Remote Desktop
Console
State	Active
Domain	Studio-PC
EH-Tcp
State	Listen
WinInet Info
LAN Connection
Local system uses a local area network to connect to the Internet
Local system has RAS to connect to the Internet
Wi-Fi Info
Wi-Fi not enabled
WinHTTPInfo
WinHTTPSessionProxyType	No proxy
Session Proxy
Session Proxy Bypass
Connect Retries	5
Connect Timeout	60000
HTTP Version	HTTP 1.1
Max Connects Per 1.0 Servers	INFINITE
Max Connects Per Servers	INFINITE
Max HTTP automatic redirects	10
Max HTTP status continue	10
Send Timeout	30000
IEProxy Auto Detect	No
IEProxy Auto Config
IEProxy
IEProxy Bypass
Default Proxy Config Access Type	No proxy
Default Config Proxy
Default Config Proxy Bypass
Sharing and Discovery
Network Discovery	Enabled
File and Printer Sharing	Enabled
Simple File Sharing	Disabled
Administrative Shares	Enabled
Adapters List
Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller
IP Address	192.168.0.111
Subnet mask	255.255.255.0
Gateway server	192.168.0.1


----------



## killercy (Jul 12, 2012)

The problem seem to be with the Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller in my opinion as I have re-installed (rolled back and then update again) the drivers and the problems seems resolved so far and clear from any time outs. Thank you for the advice!!


----------



## KidCreation (Jul 19, 2012)

Hey folks

Confirming that this issue, currently being posted across multiple threads with varying descriptions is due to buggy driver/net settings for those with a *Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller.*

The resolve for this frustrating gremlin under your hood is to:

Manually update your _Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller_ driver direct from the manufacturer's website (auto update is not retrieving it).
Purge any screw ups: Flush DNS & reset WINSOCK entries & TCP/IP stacks to defaults.

Step by step:


Navigate to Realtek's official website and download the latest driver. Direct link here.
Download an _Auto Installation Program_ compatible with your OS to simplify deployment.

Run the program.

Click Start > Programs > Accessories > right-click on Command Prompt, select "Run as Administrator". Type the following:
*ipconfig /flushdns*
_[Press ENTER]_
*netsh winsock reset catalog*
_[Press ENTER]_
*netsh int ipv4 reset reset.log*
_[Press ENTER]_
*netsh int ipv6 reset reset.log*
_[Press ENTER]_
*exit*
Restart your computer.

Hope everything runs smooth for ya. o7


----------



## Jx1492 (Jul 10, 2012)

whoa D= my network diver was running on march 2011 thank you so much facebook is loading lightning fast and no connection problems what so ever! ^_^ now i get to mark this as solved =D i didnt think this was going to help! glad i posted here now thanks a billion everyone for commenting and helping resolve this problem =]


----------



## Mart70 (Jul 11, 2012)

Hi everyone,

Just wanted to update my situation on this issue since the bug is gone now, i had a windows update a few days ago and after it was completed and my pc was rebooted, everything was working fine, i then remembered that the problems had started after a windows update several months ago. It's been 2 or 3 days now and i had no connection bugs anymore which makes me say; Finally!.. since there was no recent replies to this thread, i'm hoping it means that your issues were solved as well... alright so that's it for now, Take care all...


----------

